# 1952 Schwinn Panther



## sonatageek (Jun 24, 2007)

Great garage sale/estate shopping this weekend.  Original owner/original condition 1952 Schwinn Panther.  Springer fork, tank, head light, luggage rack with tail light. 







[/IMG]

More picture located here:
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t316/sonatageek/1952%20Schwinn%20Panther/


----------



## J.E (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice find.A buddy of mine bought the boys version of that bike at a garage sale last weekend for $300.His is  1949.


----------



## sonatageek (Jul 27, 2007)

The bike is now for sale.  I am interested in finding someone willing or able to do a local pick up in the Cleveland Ohio area. I would really prefer to not have to pack and ship this bike. I am asking $385.00.


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a 52 much like that. But I have a question, I hope I dont kill your sell. That bikes got a skiplink, I know that some skiplinks were used after ww2 but my bike is almost identicle and isn't a skiplink. Has the rim and spocket been switched out? Heres a few pics of my bike.( Ive since added a tank and handlebars so nobody thinks Ive been sitting on my bahukey ) Maybe these pics will aid in my question.


----------



## sonatageek (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a black and white picture of the original owner of the bike standing with the bike in front of the Christmas tree in December 1952 and the bike was a skiptooth from day one.


----------



## goldz56 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Panther*

Thats A Sharp Bike. Having Skiptooth Chain Is A Plus. I'm Surprised You Haven't Sold It Yet. The Buyers Must Be Sleeping.


----------



## musclebikes (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh, Ok. I figured it was a factory skiptooth. Sorry if I caused trubble.
Your bikes really nice I hope it sells.


----------

